
Which language is easiest to learn: Chinese, Japanese, or Korean? - tmlee
https://www.quora.com/Which-language-is-easiest-to-learn-Chinese-Japanese-or-Korean?share=1
======
intopieces
The answer is always, 'it depends on what you mean by "language," "easiest,"
and to "learn."'

------
angmarsbane
I suspect the one with which you're raised is easiest.

